# pronunciación



## maryamzen

Saludos.
Tenía una pregunta:
Recientemente word reference ha puesto dos tipos de pronunciaciones. ¿Cada una a qué zona pertenecen?


----------



## Rodal

habría que ver de que trata el contexto.


----------



## maryamzen

*Arriba de cada página que escribe el significado de una palabra, se escribe la pronunciación de aquel palabra. antes solo existía una pronunciación. pero ahora hay dos tipos de pronunciaciones para cada palabra.*


----------



## Rodal

Seguramente es para diferenciar la "z y c" de la "s" que en España se pronuncia distinto (th sound para la z y c).
En latinoamérica la "z", "c" y "s" se pronuncian igual.


----------



## DearPrudence

Cuando haces clic sobre la imagen del altavoz, la pronunciación utilizada se pone en negrito (En>Es)
Me parece que si hay varias pronunciaciones (US, UK, Scot...), elige la británica.
Y por supuesto, si haces un clic sobre "US", vas a oír la pronunciación americana.
Para el lado Es>xx, no sé. Por lo visto, la voz de "España" es una mujer y la de "castellano", un hombre. Por lo visto todavía no hay acentos latinoamericanos, sólo dos de España.


----------



## maryamzen

Gracias amigos
Rodal:ahora escuché a unos palabras pero la verdad que no sé por qué no entiendo la diferencia


----------



## Rodal

Debe ser por que la única pronunciación disponible en epañol es la de España (Castellano).


----------



## maryamzen

Muchas gracias por su atención


----------

